# What fish can go together?



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

How do you tell wich fish can go together? I currently have a chocolate pleco, a rainbow shark and five tiger barbs in a 15 gallon ( the pleco is only 2inches and so is the rainbow shark) im getting a 75 gallon tank and slowly going to put it together.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php

there are many other charts like this online..this can help when deciding what you want to add. Its a basic guideline. sometimes u luck out and can have fish that shouldn't be together that end up living together fine, but its still a risk. Also, once u have a couple in mind look into the agressiveness and how big the fish get because you will need room and the smaller fish may become the food.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have books...i use them..i learn about fish i want to keep..that way i avoid having major personality clashes...


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Another good idea is to go around and look at [experienced] people's signatures and see what type of fish they have in their tanks, and you can get ideas from there.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I always find its easiest to pick a fish you want to build a tank around such as angelfish or cichlids or neons and then go from there.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Or you can ask people on forums like this one for advice/help on putting fish together.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Plecostomus said:


> Another good idea is to go around and look at [experienced] people's signatures and see what type of fish they have in their tanks, and you can get ideas from there.


I like the way you think.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*fishes*



ktizzle188 said:


> How do you tell wich fish can go together? I currently have a chocolate pleco, a rainbow shark and five tiger barbs in a 15 gallon ( the pleco is only 2inches and so is the rainbow shark) im getting a 75 gallon tank and slowly going to put it together.


If its any help, I have a 29g, it has 6 tiger barbs, 5 bala sharks, a fiddler crab and 2 small red zebras and they are all fine, no one bothers no one. But what you think is best.


----------

